# Video - Fragging Yellow Polyps



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

How LimpitsReef fragged up a colony of Yellow Polyps (parazoanthus) that were growing in his tank. 
Two videos, the first is Part 1, the second is Part 2.


----------

